# bankers draft from HSBC?



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

does anyone know if you can just go to any HSBC branch (assuming you bank with HSBC) and get a bankers draft?

or does this have to pre-arranged and does it cost anything?

many thanks in advance


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> does anyone know if you can just go to any HSBC branch (assuming you bank with HSBC) and get a bankers draft?
> 
> or does this have to pre-arranged and does it cost anything?
> 
> many thanks in advance


My only experience was with NatWest when i sold my 535d Sport & i believe most of the more local branches have a floor limit of either Â£10K or Â£20K. If you're collecting from a branch other than yours you also need to ensure that YOUR branch HAS contacted the branch you're collecting from. It's a real pain in the ar$e & not as simple as it should be.


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

It's normally about Â£10 at the Halifax, you get it from the counter, no prearrangment required.

I got an interesting letter from Intelligent Finance at the weekend about bank drafts. For security any bank drafts paid in will take 5 days to clear. 
Think this is an admission from the banks that they know there are lots of fakes and stolen ones about?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks
there's no direct number to a HSBC branch, it's all automated or patched throught to overseas! well the last couple of times i tried to ring.
it's the same number everywhere i look.

as for bankers draft, does it come with a stamp, reference number or something? so say if i got one out for Â£10k to buy a private car can the buyer do checks on it before hand, anything i can give him so he can verify it's genuine?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i hate service industry automated phone [email protected]!

dial in, enter all the stuff, account number, sort code, DOB options 1-9 for about 5 times just to speak to a customer rep. but if only, got the hold music for like 2 secs and then dialed out!

have now logged online and asked question through their msg system.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

i always ring them up first and then go and collect from the branch. Cost $15 or so I think. I'm sure you could go in though and sort it that way


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> thanks
> there's no direct number to a HSBC branch, it's all automated or patched throught to overseas! well the last couple of times i tried to ring.
> it's the same number everywhere i look.
> 
> as for bankers draft, does it come with a stamp, reference number or something? so say if i got one out for Â£10k to buy a private car can the buyer do checks on it before hand, anything i can give him so he can verify it's genuine?


What you can get is a signed letter (on Bank letterhead) from the branch issuing the Bankers Draft to the payee, stating that the draft is as such genuine.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks, will get the bank to put this on letter head.

no msg back on the online banking. so tried to ring again. 
first thing it's lunch time now, and i get someone saying good evening!

i hate these multinational companies with off shore services!

then the guy goes so which currency are you working with, same as my bank account! GBP!

no offence to the guy, but darn Multinational companies shipping everything away from UK!

he's trying to put a message across to the bank now!


----------

